
Twitter, since 1993? (See the timestamp...?) - PanMan
https://twitter.com/noniboy23/status/145795092198866944/photo/1
======
episod
There are some tweets here and there with a corrupt timestamp. Best thing to
do is report them to Twitter for correction on dev.twitter.com/discussions

------
shdon
By Twitter for iPhone, too. Is that the iPhone -6S then?

